

DJOAuth2: An OAuth 2.0 Server Implementation for Django - peter_l_downs
http://blog.locu.com/post/81320998919/djoauth2-an-oauth-2-0-server-implementation-for

======
peter_l_downs
Hey everyone, I'm the primary author and I'm really proud that we're finally
announcing this. I'd love to answer any of your questions!

Github: [https://github.com/Locu/djoauth2/](https://github.com/Locu/djoauth2/)

ReadTheDocs:
[http://djoauth2.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://djoauth2.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

------
Brian-Puccio
Looks neat.

> You should use DJOAuth2 if you’re running Django 1.4 – 1.6.2 on Python 2.7
> and you want to implement the server side of the OAuth 2.0 protocol.

With django v1.7 (featuring support for migrations née south) out in beta, are
there plans to support v1.7?

Thanks again for sharing.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Yeah, that would be awesome. I haven't looked into it yet but if you'd be
willing to help out we'd be happy to accept contributions! The one thing that
I think might be tricky with including standard migrations is keeping them
compatible with Django 1.4-1.6; although it seems to be possible to have both
in a given package [0] it doesn't seem all that user-friendly.

[0]: [http://treyhunner.com/2014/03/migrating-to-
django-1-dot-7/](http://treyhunner.com/2014/03/migrating-to-django-1-dot-7/)

~~~
Brian-Puccio
I'll be completely honest, I'm new to django. I think that's over my head. If
I can get some time soon and take a stab at it and have a respectable starting
point, I'll be glad to share.

I didn't mean to dismissively say "hey, nice thing, but you should really
XYZ", I was more curious than anything. As with all other free/open software,
I'm getting more than my money's worth.

